# Saturday Matagorda Offshore Openings



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

I have 2 or 3 spots open for Saturday. 200 per person max 4 people fishing. 
Plan to run around 50 miles offshore. 


Allen 
2817502227
topshelfishing.com


----------



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

Filled. Thank you!


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

I wanted to go on the 3rd. Next time text me before posting on the board.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]
Yes Sir.


Allen 281 750 2227


----------

